# Redd, Bogut stay in all of first practice



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Which is definately good news.



> “We did a lot of stuff that we drill every day,” said center Andrew Bogut. “Our close-outs, our defensive schemes, and then we scrimmaged a bit. We’ll scrimmage more later in the week but now we’re laying the foundation down and coach is putting his principles in and it was good.”
> 
> Bogut and guard Michael Redd, both coming off major injuries, both participated in the entire 2 ½-hour workout.
> 
> It’d didn’t take the Bucks long to start working on defense as early in the practice Skiles had the players broken up into three groups working with the various assistant coaches on different defensive coverages. That led into some four-on-four, half-court work on correct defensive stances and proper positioning on the court. The coaches corrected the players if they were even a foot or so away from where they were supposed to be on the court defensively


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/62634937.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Thats a positive, Redd and Boguts health could be the differance between a competitive 35 win team and a disasterous 20 win team


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

The Bucks could surprise if everyone is healthy!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

More good news - they felt okay the day after.



> So far, so good for guard Michael Redd and center Andrew Bogut.
> 
> True, the Bucks have only gone through only three practices in their training camp which doesn’t sound like a heck of a lot. But both players, coming back from serious injuries, responded well physically to the first day of training camp on Tuesday and were feeling good Wednesday morning and that was the first test in their return.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/62887977.html


----------

